# الصلاه



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*عن الصلاه

+ " أتريد أن تقتنى الصلاة الدائمة ،اجتهد في الصلاة وحينما يرى الرب غيرتك و 
همتك و سعيك في الصلاة يعطيك إياها"(الأنبا مكاريوس الكبير)

+ "الصلاة سلاح عظيم،كنز لا يفرغ،غنى لا يسقط أبدا،ميناء هادئ و سكون ليس 
فيه اضطراب،الصلاة هي مصدر و أساس لبركات لا تحصى ،هي قوية و قوية 
للغاية..الصلاة مقدمة لجلب السرور" (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)

+ "يا لعظمة و سمو الصلاة! سعيد هو من يصلى بحرارة فالشيطان لا يقربه قط" 
(مارافام السرياني)

+ " مستحيل أن يترك الله قلبا منسحقا بدون عزاء" مار اسحق السرياني"(القديس 
غريغوريس)

+ " الرب يريد أن نتوسل إليه،و يشاء أن نغصبه،و يرغب في أن يغلب من 
حدتنا"(القديس غريغوريس)

+ "إذا كان سؤالك حسب مشيئة الله و مرضاته،فلا تكف عن السؤال حتى تناله،الرب 
نفسه لكي يلفت نظرنا إلى هذا قال مثل الرجل الذي حصل على الخبز في نصف 
الليل من صديقه بلجاجته (لو11: 5) " (ق.باسيليوس الكبير)

+ "و حتى إذا لم تأخذ طلبتك كما تود و ترغب، حصلت على المنفعة،لان عدم نوالك 
ما تشتهى يفيد غالبا انك نلت احسن مما اشتهيت " (الأب يوحنا الدمشقي)

+ "حينما تدوم طويلا في الصلاة لا تقل أنى لم استفد شيئا،لأنك ها أنت قد استفدت 
بالفعل الاتصال و الثبوت في شركة غير منقطعة معه !" (الأب يوحنا الدرجى)

+ "الصلاة في حد ذاتها كحديث مع الله تعتبر اعظم نعمة ،أما السؤال و الطلبة فشيء 
ثانوي يتغير من يوم إلى يوم،لذلك فان الرب الرحوم لا يستجيب سريعا لطلباتنا 
حتى لا يترك الإنسان الصلاة و يتلهى بالنعم الصغيرة فيخسر بركة 
الوقوف أمام الله والحديث معه" ( الأسقف اغناطيوس)

+ "وجب أن يكون سؤالنا من اجل الخيرات الزمنية هكذا: ( يارب إذا كانت طلبتي 
هي وفق مسرتك ومشيئتك المقدسة و فيها خير لي امنحني إياها.و لكن إذا لم تكن 
كذلك فلتصر مشيئتك أنت)" (الأسقف تيخون)

+ "ثابر على الصلاة لكي يرضى عنك سيدك،و تعطيه أنت فرصة و سبب ليظهر 
رحمته عليك و يغفر خطاياك.انظر لا تمنع جوده بتغافلك.فان كنت في اسفل الخطية 
فهو القادر أن يقيمك لذلك لا تبطل الصلاة.و إذا لم تكن لك دالة فبالصلاة تصير لك 
الدالة عنده ،لأنه يحب خلاصك من خطاياك و أتعابك اكثر مما تحب أنت !فاحرص 
على المثابرة في الصلاة و لا تقل قط إني تعبت،لان المثابرة في الصلاة تمنع التعب 
ذاته ! و اعلم انه لا يمكن أن تكلل و أنت نائم .إنما يكلل الذي يسهر و يتعب 
ويثابر على الصلاة " ( القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)

+ "لعلك تقول قد سألت مرارا كثيرة و لم اخذ شيئا.أقول لك حقا سألت ،لكن ربما 
سألت شيئا حقيرا ؟أو سألت بغير إيمان ؟ أو بأفكار منحلة و أنت مرتاب ؟ لان الذي 
يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص !" (القديس باسيليوس الكبير)

+ "إذا كنت خاليا من فضيلة المثابرة فلا تنتظر أن تحصل على عزاء حقيقي في 
صلاتك ،فان المثابرة تساوى العمل " (مار اسحق السرياني)

+ "الركب المنحنية يمكن أن تغير ليس النفوس فقط بل و مصير العالم كله"
(الاب متى المسكين)*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

معظمهم اول مرة اقراهم واقوال جميلة فعلا 

*



"الصلاة في حد ذاتها كحديث مع الله تعتبر اعظم نعمة ،أما السؤال و الطلبة فشيء 
ثانوي يتغير من يوم إلى يوم،لذلك فان الرب الرحوم لا يستجيب سريعا لطلباتنا 
حتى لا يترك الإنسان الصلاة و يتلهى بالنعم الصغيرة فيخسر بركة 
الوقوف أمام الله والحديث معه" ( الأسقف اغناطيوس)

أنقر للتوسيع...

اروبة ابويا دا *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*



+ "يا لعظمة و سمو الصلاة! سعيد هو من يصلى بحرارة فالشيطان لا يقربه قط" 
(مارافام السرياني)

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل جدا شكرا لكي ودمتم في حماية الرب
تحياتي*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> معظمهم اول مرة اقراهم واقوال جميلة فعلا
> 
> *
> اروبة ابويا دا *​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياميرنا​​


----------



## hayam (13 أكتوبر 2008)

+ "الصلاة سلاح عظيم،كنز لا يفرغ،غنى لا يسقط أبدا،ميناء هادئ و سكون ليس 
فيه اضطراب،الصلاة هي مصدر و أساس لبركات لا تحصى ،هي قوية و قوية 
للغاية..الصلاة مقدمة لجلب السرور" (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)
                                                                                               وشكرا على الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​​


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> جميل جدا شكرا لكي ودمتم في حماية الرب
> تحياتي*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر​


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

hayam قال:


> + "الصلاة سلاح عظيم،كنز لا يفرغ،غنى لا يسقط أبدا،ميناء هادئ و سكون ليس
> فيه اضطراب،الصلاة هي مصدر و أساس لبركات لا تحصى ،هي قوية و قوية
> للغاية..الصلاة مقدمة لجلب السرور" (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)
> وشكرا على الموضوع وربنا يباركك



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياهيام​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع رائع فعلا يا ملاكنا الغالي *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *رائع رائع فعلا يا ملاكنا الغالي *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى ميرووو​


----------

